# Kenyans in Australia!!!



## arntoh

Hi all,

I would like to interact and get more info from Kenyans based in any part of Australia, kindly get in touch..


----------



## umran

*Any kenyans?*

Hi,
I was wondering if there are any kenyan communities in Canberra region? I'm in Canberra. I'm in Canberra.


----------



## georgecombey

arntoh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to interact and get more info from Kenyans based in any part of Australia, kindly get in touch..


What is your purpose on why you need to interact with Kenyans in Australia?


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Kenyan Community not-for-profit organization formed for the purpose of enhancement of Kenyans living, studying and working in Australia. This is sending those shopping vouchers, airtime, cakes or flowers using. I’ve been searching around for your blog after I heard about them from a friend and was pleased when I was able to find it after searching for some time. I want to start new business so it’s really helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arntoh

georgecombey said:


> What is your purpose on why you need to interact with Kenyans in Australia?


I am one of them any problem with that sir/madam???


----------



## heather25098

well its nice you are looking kenyan community but one thing you should remind that you have to adopt with the local community and you have to act locally.


----------



## kagonya

*Research participants wanted*

Hey guys,
I would like to interview Kenyan women living in Australia as part of my research study. My research seeks to understand how traditional/cultural ceremonies are performed by diaspora African communities in Australia. In particular, the research study would like to investigate how Kenyan coastal communities perform traditional bride preparation ceremonies e.g. the dowry ceremony, while here in Australia.

If you are a lady over 18; from a coastal tribe; still identify with your ethnic heritage and most importantly would not mind having a conversation about bride preparation ceremonies from your ethnic community, kindly send me an email at sawori[at]student[dot]unimelb[dot]edu[dot]au.

About me: I am a Computer Engineering PhD at the University of Melbourne, looking to design a kick-ass technology with Kenyans, for the world.


----------



## TheCoolKoala

arntoh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to interact and get more info from Kenyans based in any part of Australia, kindly get in touch..


maybe look at lists of people registered for marathons ;-) there are running competitions organized all the time
(just joking)


----------

